# Off-Topic >  $ 10 bill.

## Hotz

In my view interesting project for 2020, women have a picture of this US Dollar Bill.
what you think of this American Man ....




Just curious!

----------


## kbalch

If you're asking about swapping one of our currency portraits for a woman, I think you'll find that most American men are fine with it, though I'd keep Ben Franklin on the $100.

If you're asking about Eleanor specifically, I suspect there's too much in her own background, both personally and politically, to be overcome by the good work she did individually in the years after FDR died.

Just my two cents…

Ken

----------

Hotz (Jun 25, 2015)

----------


## Hotz

The little that concerns you only grade ten US dollars, to be released in 2020.
In respect Mrs. photo above, I thought it best to publish as a matter of notoriety.
Since there are up to singing women in pictures I found.
Thank ken found interesting because here in Brazil today we only have wild animals as subject of banknotes.

 :Hat Tip:

----------


## Jon

If living women were allowed, one option would be to replace Alexander Hamilton on the $10 bill with Margaret Hamilton.

By 2020, I wonder how many people will still be using cash, and if digital currency will have taken off.

----------

Hotz (Jun 25, 2015)

----------


## kbalch

I have to admit that, when I read Margaret Hamilton's name, my first thought was "The Wicked Witch of the West?!?"  :Big Grin: 

I was aware, of course, of Jack Garman's role in the Apollo 11 AGC incident, but hadn't heard of Ms. Hamilton's. Solely in light of her contributions to Apollo, I'd support her enshrinement on the $10 bill. More people should know her name. If I didn't, safe to say that most don't.

Good point re: digital currency and the declining usage of cash. I know that I hardly use it for anything these days.

Ken

----------

Hotz (Jun 25, 2015)

----------


## Jon

I wouldn't mind Evi Nemeth either. She's been lost at sea for years now, and unfortunately would probably qualify as deceased.

I think a suffragist might end up on the bill. Which is certainly appropriate, but I'd rather have someone who made a scientific achievement.

----------

Hotz (Jun 25, 2015)

----------


## jere

The men that are portrayed on currency seem to have dark pasts. Andrew Jackson for one owned hundreds of slaves destroyed killed many natives and set presedent for other to follow. For some reasons like those I would like to see these guys be lost to history. At the same time they are a good reminder that government is run by the corrupt. Money is a corrupter, made by the corrupt to empower the corrupt at times. It would be sad to give merit to our countries villains by letting them share a place with the great women on history. 

As far as cash vs credit I have switched to cash only for everything I can. If I don't have enough then I don't take a loan and find another way or go without. I dont like the banking system for many reasons so I try not to support it.

----------


## nevadablue

And he is a reminder that MEN were MEN back then. They did what it took to survive. Our country wouldn't be what it is today without them. Oh, think of what we would be if all the fruit flies and pansies we have today had tried to survive and make something of this continent, instead of the real men back then. 
I think Shania Twain would be best for the $10 bill.  :Cool:

----------


## DIYer

> I think Shania Twain would be best for the $10 bill.



Hahaha!

Jon's nomination for Margaret Hamilton is a good one though.

----------


## Christophe Mineau

Hi,
I wouldn't want to interfere in the US private affairs, but, Hotz, when you see how difficult it is to find a consensus on a person, I personally prefer the polar bear and the great blue whale.
Commemorating the past is important, but committing for the future is maybe way more important for our children.
My two (Euro's) cents
Christophe



PS : in Europe, the consensus has been found with architecture:

But on coins, there are human faces, mostly kings and queens (maybe you miss a monarchy in the US ?), and for France we have the symbols of the republic.

----------


## kbalch

I like the architecture usage and I love the idea of whales, et al.

Even in the US, it's difficult (vast understatement) to reach any sort of popular consensus on most issues. The varying opinions have become so entrenched and the level of vitriol so heated, that it's nearly impossible for anyone to be convinced of anything. Each group pretty much just postures for its own supporters. For those of us who believe strongly in a life of the mind and in civil discourse on any and every subject it is, to say the least, exceedingly frustrating.

Buildings and nature on currency - that's the ticket!

Ken

----------


## Jon

A polar bear would be nice, but it would have to be a female polar bear!

----------

Christophe Mineau (Jul 1, 2015)

----------


## Hotz

Chistofhe...
No problem my friend we are in a democracy this forum .. :Smile: 

Jon ...
It has to be female .. :Lol: 

Banknotes are currently Brazilian these, with animals and current symbol of repubilca.

----------

Christophe Mineau (Jul 1, 2015)

----------

